# Selling piece of land



## Puzzled.com (2 Dec 2019)

I looking into selling a small portion of my land to my brother to build a log cabin on it or some sort of 1-2 bed small residential building.  I live on a country road on .5 acre of land, not much but no mortgage.  The house is set back and is on mains water and sewer.  There are neighbours on both sides.   I  wanted to sell him a piece to the front left that he could build on.  I don't care if he sells it on again.  I'm just wondering where in the world would I start?  Are there laws prohibiting this?  I'm located just outside Kildare Town, Co. Kildare.  With the current market he can't afford to buy and he can't find any rentals.  Maybe I don't have enough land to section some off, I really don't know.  I've googled but I can't find anything online.
Please feel free to ask questions.


----------



## Leo (3 Dec 2019)

It will be nigh on impossible get planning permission for almost any log cabin on the Irish market, they just can't meet the minimum standards required. 

Your starting point should be someone familiar with local planning, have them take a look at the proposed site and see if it is suitable for your proposal.


----------



## Saavy99 (3 Dec 2019)

The fact.hes linked up to mains sewage will help alot.


----------



## cremeegg (3 Dec 2019)

Selling the piece of land to your brother, which was the original question, should be reasonably straightforward. Your solicitor will have a little more work to do than in a normal sale, the folio will need to be split, but unless some issue arises, that is straightforward.

If your brother buys the piece of land, getting planning permission may well be difficult, if not impossible.


----------



## daithi28 (3 Dec 2019)

Taken from Kildare County Development Plan 2017-2023

_"Log Cabins (completely finished timber buildings) are not vernacular typologies of the Kildare countryside and are therefore not generally considered appropriate, save in suitable settings where other criteria in relation to the design and siting of the structure are met". _


----------



## Leo (4 Dec 2019)

daithi28 said:


> Taken from Kildare County Development Plan 2017-2023
> 
> _"Log Cabins (completely finished timber buildings) are not vernacular typologies of the Kildare countryside and are therefore not generally considered appropriate, save in suitable settings where other criteria in relation to the design and siting of the structure are met". _



Yep, and even where an authority might consider one, I'm not aware of a single supplier operating in Ireland who can certify such a cabin to be in compliance with building regs.


----------



## fuzzbizz (5 Dec 2019)

At least one company _claims_ that there has been progress on this front - [broken link removed] "An Bord Pleanala recently overturned a refusal by Carlow Planning Authority. Their report stated ” I consider that the Planning Authority’s decision in this case represents an undue bias against log house construction and versatility and innovation in the evolution of ‘new’ construction materials in the Irish context."

What regulations can they not meet?


----------



## Leo (6 Dec 2019)

fuzzbizz said:


> "An Bord Pleanala recently overturned a refusal by Carlow Planning Authority. Their report stated ” I consider that the Planning Authority’s decision in this case represents an undue bias against log house construction and versatility and innovation in the evolution of ‘new’ construction materials in the Irish context."



Do you have a link to that? I'd be interested in reading the details of the proposal and planning process output. 

Some authorities have rejected log clad buildings because they don't fit with the vernacular they want to maintain. Sounds like ABP might be looking to change that outlook. 



fuzzbizz said:


> What regulations can they not meet?



To be clear, a properly constructed log-cabin style house can meet building regulations, but these cost the same or in some cases more than traditional build methods. 

Pretty much all of the cheap log cabins being advertised here are glorified sheds. They struggle with heat loss and air-tightness, but more particularly meeting fire safety requirements. Manufacturers generally haven't had their systems tested to obtain IAB certification. 

Several on here and other construction forums have contacted many of the operators in the Irish market about supplying and certifying a log build and to date, the only ones that entertain the idea have build costs that exceed traditional methods. There are log cabins dotted around the country that have obtained planning, but these have usually been custom builds.


----------



## Puzzled.com (12 Dec 2019)

Hi
Thanks for the information.  I did find out that for my brother to get planning permission for a single story dwelling he has to prove he has been living in the area for 12 years.  I have been told it is extremely difficult to get approval even if it is a brick structure as the KCC want people living in towns rather than on the outskirts in rural areas. 60% refusal rate, Madness.  I'm beside a town that has schools over capacity, you can't even become a new patient at the local medical centre and there is nothing for kids to do.  But they have approved 2500 new builds.  Something is wrong with this picture. I'm just trying to help my brother out.  
Maybe it's time to put an ugly mobile home on the site! Really piss em off.


----------



## Leo (16 Dec 2019)

Puzzled.com said:


> I have been told it is extremely difficult to get approval even if it is a brick structure as the KCC want people living in towns rather than on the outskirts in rural areas. 60% refusal rate, Madness.



No, more like proper planning.



Puzzled.com said:


> Maybe it's time to put an ugly mobile home on the site!



You need planning for that.


----------



## cremeegg (16 Dec 2019)

Puzzled.com said:


> Maybe it's time to put an ugly mobile home on the site! Really piss em off.



I know of a person who applied for planning in a difficult to get location, lots of objections lodged.

Then some travellers moved in. He really enjoyed the neighbours complaints.

Two years later he applied for planning again, no objections, planning granted. Then the travellers moved out. 

Probably wouldn't work in your situation, but worth keeping in mind.


----------



## Drakon (20 Dec 2019)

cremeegg said:


> I know of a person who applied for planning in a difficult to get location, lots of objections lodged.
> 
> Then some travellers moved in. He really enjoyed the neighbours complaints.
> 
> ...



Where was this?

Irish hating Travellers is no different from White South Africans hating Black people or Trumpites hating Mexicans or Germans hating Jews or Hutus hating Tutsi, is it?


----------



## cremeegg (22 Dec 2019)

Drakon said:


> Where was this?
> 
> Irish hating Travellers is no different from White South Africans hating Black people or Trumpites hating Mexicans or Germans hating Jews or Hutus hating Tutsi, is it?



I don't know is it ?


----------



## Drakon (22 Dec 2019)

Yes, it is.


----------

